# Irritans? for sure?



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

this was sold to me as an irritans, but i'm not 100% sure...he looks like some of the ones i have seen here and at the sponsor websites, but he also doesn't look as elongated as some other irritans. the face/snout resembles one, what do u guys think?

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=154961

thx,
pt


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

S. irritans.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

oh thank god







for the price i paid i was worried, thx for the reply for a guy who always knows what he is talking about.

talking to "Draven1" about him, i agreed with him that it looks different than "bmpower007"'s irritan, if u take a look at that thread:

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=154951

a few things what make me think irritan, besides shape, is he is very calm most of the time, even when i put my hand in the tank or approach it, also he has become quite active, and is constantly battling his reflection, lol. my new rhom on the other hind "flips out" when i approach and his head and half front of the rhom's body is much thicker


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I think irritans because of the head, spotting and mainly the dark V on the tail. It is a little more high bodied then mine...but the overall description matches that fish...imo.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

> I think irritans because of the head, spotting and mainly the dark V on the tail. It is a little more high bodied then mine...but the overall description matches that fish...imo.


Definitely a irritans...he looks sweet man


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

praise jesus! (or whatever diety u believe in)

thx for the confirmations and replies, i was 95% sure, and george @ SA wouldn't sell the wrong fish.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Irritan for sure!


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Great looking S. irritans!


----------



## MIKE JONES (Dec 9, 2006)

ya good find on the Irritan, looks like mine!


----------

